# Ronaldo juventino uomo immagine FIFA 19



## Willy Wonka (13 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello sport, il passaggio di Ronaldo dalla real madrid alla Juventus ha cambiato anche i piani della EA sports, la casa produttrice di videogiochi con il game di punta FIFA 19. 
L'uomo immagine per la nuova stagione era Ronaldo in maglia Real, difficilmente la EA farà a meno del portoghese, per cui sulle copertine di FIFA 19 ci sarà sempre Ronaldo ma in maglia bianconera, un'altra enorme pubblicità per la Juventus stessa.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello sport, il passaggio di Ronaldo dalla real madrid alla Juventus ha cambiato anche i piani della EA sports, la casa produttrice di videogiochi con il game di punta FIFA 19.
> L'uomo immagine per la nuova stagione era Ronaldo in maglia Real, difficilmente la EA farà a meno del portoghese, per cui sulle copertine di FIFA 19 ci sarà sempre Ronaldo ma in maglia bianconera, un'altra enorme pubblicità per la Juventus stessa.



Amici milanisti, comprate PES !


----------



## vota DC (16 Luglio 2018)

Ma alla fine PES è un compromesso tra Fifa e Football Manager? Fifa ha introdotto sempre più l'evoluzione dei giocatori, FM è tutto su quello dato che come simulazioni partita ha sempre fatto pena (venti pali, cinquanta tiri in porta).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Amici milanisti, comprate PES !



A me fa proprio schifo PES


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (16 Luglio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine PES è un compromesso tra Fifa e Football Manager? Fifa ha introdotto sempre più l'evoluzione dei giocatori, FM è tutto su quello dato che come simulazioni partita ha sempre fatto pena (venti pali, cinquanta tiri in porta).



FM è un manageriale, non ha niente a che vedere con fifa o pes


----------

